# What polish would you use



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have got the urge to give my motorhome a good polish (not that it's bad ) I thought of using T-cut ?
What would you recommend for a top polish job ? 

Thanks Chas


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Chas,

The problem with T Cut is it cuts a lot and will more than likely leave it patchy/foggy depending on how severe the finish is. You will also need to use a polish on top.

See my thread about polishing my RV

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-26971-.html

I have given you details of a very good cutter and polisher that will do the job very well.

Regards

Chris


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we use a colour wax, white, and buff with an electric polisher   brilliant shine, the polisher is a godsend, it saves a lot of work, 8) and our van is only small, its done in 20 minutes ready for off   


Anne


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Use T-cut only if the finish has faded or oxydized. You will then have to re-wax it for protection. Gel coats can be sensitive to ordinary waxes, go to a boat chandler for a specialized product.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.yachtpaint.com/uk//product_guide/boatcare/default.asp#CP253058

Chas if you have a GEL Coat finish it requires a different method for cleaning/protecting. I use products from the above range, and they are very effective.

Bob


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, Whatever you use do NOT use Tcut on fibregalass due to the ammonia content. Will work initially & look good but 6 months later you will have all sorts of problems. Use either Farecla G3 or one recommended for fibre glass, Steve


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have used MER for years on all sorts of materials
always a good result also easy to use, direct sunlight no probs just wipe on allow to dry and buff lightly

Loddy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This is very good,

Starbrite

Starbrite Range


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

See this from this week

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=28089

Ralph


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Polish*

POLSKA!

Seriously,

3M Fine Cutting Polish to start. Not as course/harsh as T cut but hard to find in the shops. Try Automotive Bodyshops. Much easier to use than T Cut too.

Followed by MER

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> This is very good,
> 
> [


.....errrr, no it's not!............it's flippin BRILLIANT! 

Tried it after your last posting Jim, and I've gotta say that although expensive, it's far better than Mer, Autoglym or any other polish I've ever used, especially on the front and rear caps which seem to use a different grade of fibreglass and tend to "dull off" very quickly.
Not with Starbrite tho'


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

The man from Lamplass came to repair cracks in my fibre glass on Wednesday and he recons the best stuff to polish your fibre glass panels with is Mr Sheen, in fact he had a load of tins in his van. He did a cracking job as well, no pun intended.
Max


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

MY BUSINESS IS IN THE CLEANING AND MAINTENANCE CHEMICAL FIELD.
FOR 25YEARS OR SO I HAVE HAD DOZENS OF SALESMEN FROM VARIOUSE COMPANIES VISIT ME WITH MANY PRODUCTS.
AS A CARAVANER OF 23 YEARS AND MH ER OF 1 YEAR I HAVE TRIED THEM ALL.
MY CONCLUSION IS THAT FOR DULL BODYWORK ON CARAVANS / MOTORHOMES PAINTWORK AND FIBRE GLASS IS TO WASH WITH A SPONGE SOAKED IN WATER ( WITH WASH AND WAX OR DETERGENT)AND A SQUEEZE OF CREAM CLEANER WHICH HAS BEEN APROVED BY THE VITRIOUSE ENAMEL ASSOCIATION
(NON SCRATCH)WHEN DRY POLISH WITH ANY VEHICLE POLISH.
POLISH BEFORE WINTER AND THEN IN THE SPRING.
REMEMBER THAT THE MORE EXPENSIVE THAT A POLISH IS THE MORE PROFIT FOR THE RETAILER.
I USE THE SAME POLISH ON MY MH AS MY MERCEDES AND COMPANY VAN AND MOTOR CYCLE.
CHEERS DAVE P
WHISKEY NOW TAKING EFFFECT


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Mr Sheen

Used it for years on my Scania truck when i was working and it always looked great, so easy to put on and a doddle to rub up too a beautiful sheen.
Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The paintwork on my motorhome had a dull oxidised appearance to it, this is caused by lots of washing, and the lack of protective coating. i.e. polish, ..making the removal of the black streaks a 'mare of a job.
I spent a few weekends and evenings on the 'van with a machine polisher and G3 compound (farecla) not an easy task on a motorhome measuring 8.4 mtrs, but the results are worth it! Next use a machine polish to go over the van again removing any swirl marks, and finish by hand using a quality wax polish that does'nt contain silicone, keep on top of it by waxing every once in a while, it will add value to your motorhome and black streaks simply wipe off.

MnD


----------

